# Mayweather/Maidana, Khan/Collazo, Broner/Molina RBR Thread.



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't see a thread up for tonight yet so I thought I'd start one. I got Mayweather on points and Collazo by KO.


----------



## King Geedorah (Jun 11, 2012)

http://www.boxingscene.com/billy-graham-admits-concern-khan-with-collazo--77395

Billy Graham on Collazo-Khan for anyone who is interested. I've got a good feeling for Khan on points after a fast start and a few late scares. It's a good fight for Khan.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

King Geedorah said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/billy-graham-admits-concern-khan-with-collazo--77395
> 
> Billy Graham on Collazo-Khan for anyone who is interested. I've got a good feeling for Khan on points after a fast start and a few late scares. It's a good fight for Khan.


How do you mean late scares? Knocked down? 
For me this is Collazo KO. He had NUMEROUS scares throughout the whole Diaz fight, seconds away from being knocked out by a blown up lightweight. Here he's facing a natural 147 experienced fighter coming off a decent win and he's a southpaw


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

ringwalk times. post em if you got em


----------



## King Geedorah (Jun 11, 2012)

Not so much knockdowns as a few tough late rounds. I can see the argument for a brutal KO loss, I just think that Collazo will start too slowly and allow Khan to shake off the inactivity. 

I've just been told from someone at BN that we can expect Khan to ringwalk at 3.30am.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

I keep flipping between Khan Points and Collazo KO. We'll just have to see best fight on the card for me, more interested in this than Mayweather for sure.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Periban KO
Broner KO
Khan Points
Mayweather KO


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Iv gone 

broner ko 4-6
khan pts
mayweather pts
thats 8/1


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

scrappylinks said:


> ringwalk times. post em if you got em


Broner 2.00AM , Khan vs Collazo 2.45 - 3.00 AM and Mayweather 3.45 - 4.00AM


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Mayweather's always 05:30


----------



## ace (Oct 28, 2013)

Theophane points
Ogogo stoppage

Broner by ko
Khan by landslide points,
Mayweather by late stoppage

Should be a fun night of boxing.


----------



## Keith uk (Nov 30, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Broner 2.00AM , Khan vs Collazo 2.45 - 3.00 AM and Mayweather 3.45 - 4.00AM


Don't think that is right as the USA ppv starts at 2am uk time & Leon love is first on


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Keith uk said:


> Don't think that is right as the USA ppv starts at 2am uk time & Leon love is first on


I dunno then mate. That's what someone told me earlier.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Broner 2.00AM , Khan vs Collazo 2.45 - 3.00 AM and Mayweather 3.45 - 4.00AM


That's good news if true, if Broner gets Molina out of there like I expect then it could be even earlier. :happy


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Too much being read into Collazo's win over a frankly mediocre fighter like Ortiz who can't keep his mind together for longer than a round. Collazo has some skills but is well past his best. I wouldn't be surprised if Khan scores an early knockdown or two and gets a stoppage while Luis warms up.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Broner 2.00AM , Khan vs Collazo 2.45 - 3.00 AM and Mayweather 3.45 - 4.00AM


No chance Mayweather starts that time. Mayweather and Pacquiao fights are 5am at the earliest.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

http://www.thesweetscience.com/news...ngs-out-the-cookbook-analysts-like-mayweather

Lotierzo isn't my favourite writer in the world, but he's more willing than most to speak truth to power. Anyway, I thought this was an interesting read. He points out that anyone saying Maidana needs a gameplan doesn't understand what makes elite fighters elite - it's their skills and talent, not the gameplan of their opponents.

I agree with that. I hate when I hear "Oh he got his gameplan wrong" or "he lost the fight more than his opponent won it" or similar. It takes away from the guy who is simply superior, and had the ability to respond to what the other guy was doing.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Too much being read into Collazo's win over a frankly mediocre fighter like Ortiz who can't keep his mind together for longer than a round. Collazo has some skills but is well past his best. I wouldn't be surprised if Khan scores an early knockdown or two and gets a stoppage while Luis warms up.


Agree with this 100% while collazo is a good slick boxer I think he's getting to much hype for beating Ortiz who's head wasn't in boxing anymore, has a weak chin anyway & a even weaker heart. Khan has a pretty shit chin but collazo is by no means a big banger


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> Agree with this 100% while collazo is a good slick boxer I think he's getting to much hype for beating Ortiz who's head wasn't in boxing anymore, has a weak chin anyway & a even weaker heart. *Khan has a pretty shit chin but collazo is by no means a big banger*


Neither was Julio Diaz.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Too much being read into Collazo's win over a frankly mediocre fighter like Ortiz who can't keep his mind together for longer than a round. Collazo has some skills but is well past his best. I wouldn't be surprised if Khan scores an early knockdown or two and gets a stoppage while Luis warms up.


By the same token, too much is being read into an Amir Khan whose last fight was 12 months ago and happened to be a laboured points victory over Julio Diaz. Or too much being read into 12 months of gym work with the fight whisperer.

To find his last meaningful dominant victory we have to go even further back to July 2011 against Zab Judah.

Those painting Collazo as a monster puncher off the back of the Ortiz win are in the wrong but momentum and experience are definetely on his side so i've no qualms making him the slight favourite going into this bout.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Neither was Julio Diaz.


Maidana couldn't knock him out & he's a big puncher, khan ud


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> Maidana couldn't knock him out & he's a big puncher, khan ud


Looked more frail since the Garcia defeat, fact.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

gutknecht just got a draw with an 8 fight novice who's record was 3-3-2. he looked horrendous and was lucky to get draw


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Looked more frail since the Garcia defeat, fact.


Im afraid this is probably true. If,as I expect, he gets beat at least it will be by a decent guy. Two of the winners tonight are likely to be 2 cheeks of the same arsehole. Mayweather and his wannabe.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Keith uk said:


> Don't think that is right as the USA ppv starts at 2am uk time & Leon love is first on


Keith is right, broner is not on at 2am its Jleon fight first at 2am then Broner, Then Collazo, Then Maidana.

I am off to get smashed, should be back home in time to see Khan take a KO loss and to see Floyd suffer his first Loss. Hope everyone enjoys the card tonight. War Maidana.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> No chance Mayweather starts that time. Mayweather and Pacquiao fights are 5am at the earliest.


Ok push all the times I put an hour forward :smile


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Collazo has slow feet. If Khan can fight a disciplined 12 rounds and move in and out of range he should win fairly comfortably. That's a big if though.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

does somebody know when the undercard starts? I mean the fights before Love-Periban. are the "small" undercard fights shown somewhere?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

khan has quite a big reach advantage


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Broner 2.00AM , Khan vs Collazo 2.45 - 3.00 AM and Mayweather 3.45 - 4.00AM


No that's bollocks. Periban/Love is at 2am and the other fights will follow on from that.

Not having a go at anyone but every single US PPV card starts at 2am. And there's always 3 undercard fights before the main event. That never changes. Yet every time people ask what time the fights are.

(mini rant over)


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> khan has quite a big reach advantage


And an age advantage. Got bags of ring rust,which won't help. But surprisingly looked really confident and better at this weight. Best fight on the bill. Rooting for him but don't think hell do it.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

you can tell the ppv begins at 2.00 cos thats when boxnation encrypts and love/periban is first fight.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> you can tell the ppv begins at 2.00 cos thats when boxnation encrypts and love/periban is first fight.


Boxnation on twitter telling people Broner is on at 2am atsch.

Fucking amateurs.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

check in..
i take it we will get the ogogo fight?


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Ishy said:


> No that's bollocks. Periban/Love is at 2am and the other fights will follow on from that.
> 
> Not having a go at anyone but every single US PPV card starts at 2am. And there's always 3 undercard fights before the main event. That never changes. Yet every time people ask what time the fights are.
> 
> (mini rant over)


Ok push all the times I put an hour forward.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Boxnation on twitter telling people Broner is on at 2am atsch.
> 
> Fucking amateurs.


broner as the first fight on a ppv cardatsch


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> gutknecht just got a draw with an 8 fight novice who's record was 3-3-2. he looked horrendous and was lucky to get draw


When I saw the fixture In the schedule I was very suprised as Sauerlands are normally decent matchmakers.

Sosas losses included points reverses to koelling and skoglund,so perhaps his record is deceiving.

I wonder if gutknecht is there for the taking,I know Travis Dickinson was set to fight him over there last year before pulling out.ajisafe or Dickinson could be competitve with him for sure,and gutknecht is still ranked.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

anthems for a youth title in germany atsch they love the drama dont they...


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Arthur fight on uk tele?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

jimcox88 said:


> Arthur fight on uk tele?


dont know, last undercard fight is into its 6th round out of possible 10


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Looked more frail since the Garcia defeat, fact.


So your saying you think collazo will knock him out are you?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

jimcox88 said:


> Arthur fight on uk tele?


No.its on in the week.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2014)

If the fights go 12 this is more likley.

Periban v Love - 2:10am
Broner v Molina - 3:00am
Khan v Colazzo - 3:50am
Mayweather v Maidana - 5:00am

I would imagine Ogogo & Theophane will be from midnight onwards.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2014)

One to watch said:


> No.its on in the week.


What happend to the BoxNation Sauerland deal?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Rob said:


> What happend to the BoxNation Sauerland deal?


theyve got massive build up to mayweather card so guessing had no time to show it...


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone fancy the 7/2 on Khan stoppage win, im tossing between that and Collazo stoppage at 5/2. just i think collazo win over ortiz is overrated surely khan will grind this old dude down.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Just watching the weigh in. Khan looks big, thick neck and legs big too. Maybe he'll be stronger at the weight


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> What happend to the BoxNation Sauerland deal?


It's still on,they are hyping mayweather to they max.freeview shows all night leading up to 2.00.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2014)

One to watch said:


> It's still on,they are hyping mayweather to they max.freeview shows all night leading up to 2.00.


Nothing sells boxing like boxing. Show AA for free. Don't have to bother with the undercard.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Nothing sells boxing like boxing. Show AA for free. Don't have to bother with the undercard.


I agree,and I want to watch the fight.

But they have all access and the weigh in etc etc


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Rob said:


> Nothing sells boxing like boxing. Show AA for free. Don't have to bother with the undercard.


I think the 6 hour infomercial of tonights card will get them more new subscriptions tha Arthur Abraham's fight.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Anyone fancy the 7/2 on Khan stoppage win, im tossing between that and Collazo stoppage at 5/2. just i think collazo win over ortiz is overrated surely khan will grind this old dude down.


How about a bet on the fight not going the distance then?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Noonaldinho said:


> I think the 6 hour infomercial of tonights card will get them more new subscriptions tha Arthur Abraham's fight.


I'm pretty sure anyone with good buisness sense knows that.abraham only interests the likes of us.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Anyone fancy the 7/2 on Khan stoppage win, im tossing between that and Collazo stoppage at 5/2. just i think collazo win over ortiz is overrated surely khan will grind this old dude down.


Collazo has been looking ragged for some time and the win over Ortiz flattered to deceive. I'm with you - I think Khan's early blitz will see him either get an early stoppage (which will be controversial) or he'll survive a few scares late and take it on points.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> How about a bet on the fight not going the distance then?


Would be under 2/1 i think. wanted abit of value.


----------



## Keith uk (Nov 30, 2013)

Rob said:


> If the fights go 12 this is more likley.
> 
> Periban v Love - 2:10am
> Broner v Molina - 3:00am
> ...


Spoke to ogogo last night & he said he has been told to be ready for ring walk at 3:50. Not sure about theophane but the doors open at 2.00


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Collazo has been looking ragged for some time and the win over Ortiz flattered to deceive. I'm with you - I think Khan's early blitz will see him either get an early stoppage (which will be controversial) or he'll survive a few scares late and take it on points.


All depends whether the year break has helped Khan. He looked shot to me against Molina & Diaz.

Break could have saved his career. Could have also ended it.

I also worry about the way Hunter wants Khan to fight.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Collazo has been looking ragged for some time and the win over Ortiz flattered to deceive. I'm with you - I think Khan's early blitz will see him either get an early stoppage (which will be controversial) or he'll survive a few scares late and take it on points.


My worry is if the "new" Khan turns up, he could be so defensive it's like watching Ovil vs Bellew 2, im hoping a mix of the old and new khan turns up and i do think he can get the stoppage. He looks much stronger in himself stepping up in weight, so hopefully reflects in some power also. Plus if he wants Mayweather next he needs to be impressive.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

long fucking night it is..boxing!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't think Collazo has declined that much at all, TBH. He's still fresh, now over his injuries and on a good run of form.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Anyone fancy the 7/2 on Khan stoppage win, im tossing between that and Collazo stoppage at 5/2. just i think collazo win over ortiz is overrated surely khan will grind this old dude down.


Wait for in-play odds


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> All depends whether the year break has helped Khan. He looked shot to me against Molina & Diaz.
> 
> Break could have saved his career. Could have also ended it.
> 
> I also worry about the way Hunter wants Khan to fight.





Gary Barlow said:


> My worry is if the "new" Khan turns up, he could be so defensive it's like watching Ovil vs Bellew 2, im hoping a mix of the old and new khan turns up and i do think he can get the stoppage. He looks much stronger in himself stepping up in weight, so hopefully reflects in some power also. Plus if he wants Mayweather next he needs to be impressive.


Hunter is a bright guy and knows boxing well, but he expects all of his fighters to have Ward's talent and thoughtfulness. Khan hasn't got the mental capacity or temperament to deal with Hunter's instructions. And he fights in this weird cagey style now which opens his defensive liabilities up.

Roach was so much better for him because he ran drills with Khan, giving him three or four core tactics he could exploit during a fight. He didn't need to remember a strategy or adapt too much in the ring, he just kept doing what he was doing because the other fighter had tendencies that the approach would exploit.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i simply see khan struggling with 147 power, he will get pushed back and stopped in the middle rounds.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> i simply see khan struggling with 147 power, he will get pushed back and stopped in the middle rounds.


Collazo isn't heavy handed.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Collazo isn't heavy handed.


but enough to push amir back IMO.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> but enough to push amir back IMO.


Only if he can deal with the handspeed to get in. It's a good, close fight in my eyes, but this idea that Collazo's some sort of gunslinger now confuses me.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Only if he can deal with the handspeed to get in. It's a good, close fight in my eyes, but this idea that Collazo's some sort of gunslinger now confuses me.


yeah no doubt, i agree with your view too. Its all about which kinda Amir shows up?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Only if he can deal with the handspeed to get in. It's a good, close fight in my eyes, but this idea that Collazo's some sort of gunslinger now confuses me.


I don't really think people are making out Collazo is all that great and powerful, they just think he is good enough to bear Khan, largely based on Khans last two performances.

Is Colazzo better than Julio Diaz? I would argue yes, certainly a bigger puncher.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Collazo isn't heavy handed.


neither is Julio Diaz.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Hunter is a bright guy and knows boxing well, but he expects all of his fighters to have Ward's talent and thoughtfulness. Khan hasn't got the mental capacity or temperament to deal with Hunter's instructions. And he fights in this weird cagey style now which opens his defensive liabilities up.
> 
> Roach was so much better for him because he ran drills with Khan, giving him three or four core tactics he could exploit during a fight. He didn't need to remember a strategy or adapt too much in the ring, he just kept doing what he was doing because the other fighter had tendencies that the approach would exploit.


The Khan we saw from Kotelnik to Judah would wipe the floor with Colazzo, and Julio Diaz. Just don't think he exists anymore.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> neither is Julio Diaz.


Diaz is a decent puncher, maybe not at 140 or whatever the weight was.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Timing is more important than sheer power against Khan, so whilst Collazo isn't a puncher, he won't need to be if he can catch Khan leaving himself open. As Rob said, Diaz wasn't ever a hard puncher and he also wasn't a career welterweight, unlike Collazo who is solid at 147.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> So your saying you think collazo will knock him out are you?


Yes.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Froch talking about avoiding Golovkin (at around 9.42) :lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Typical German entrance for AA then...


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Diaz is a decent puncher, maybe not at 140 or whatever the weight was.


143 & Diaz in round 10, I think was 2/3 shots from stopping Khan. If it's the same Khan tonight, he's getting stopped I couldn't be more confident


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

abraham fight about to start


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Quite a small venue for a high profile fighter in germany.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

3.30am for Khan then. Ugh.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Quite a small venue for a high profile fighter in germany.


Abraham is done and is far away from his star status he once had.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

AA starting slow shocker lost the first 2 rounds


----------



## NickTheGreek (Jul 26, 2012)

Where are you guys watching the Abraham fight?


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Abraham is done and is far away from his star status he once had.


They should make Abraham vs Kessler.


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Arthur tired already? Seems to be shaking his arms out


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Diaz is a decent puncher, maybe not at 140 or whatever the weight was.


Collazo is by no means a power puncher but his record is decieving. He is as big a puncher as Diaz especially at Welterweight. Outside of Mosley he has hurt everyone he has been in the ring with. Hatton and Berto might no be amazing but they can take a shot and Colazzo rocked them several times. Also he is a southpaw. Khan always gets massivley out of position against southpaws because he over reaches with his right hand and leaves himself exposed to counters.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Collazo is by no means a power puncher but his record is decieving. He is as big a puncher as Diaz especially at Welterweight. Outside of Mosley he has hurt everyone he has been in the ring with. Hatton and Berto might no be amazing but they can take a shot and Colazzo rocked them several times. Also he is a southpaw. Khan always gets massivley out of position against southpaws because he over reaches with his right hand and leaves himself exposed to counters.


Berto has always been chinny, but point taken otherwise.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Rambo said:


> Periban KO
> Broner KO
> Khan Points
> Mayweather KO


undecided on the periban fight, great fight!
Agree on the rest


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Berto has always been chinny, but point taken otherwise.


Except he hasnt.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Except he hasnt.


And yet it was always the view of him, as well as the fact he was protected throughout his career. He was rocked numerous times against lesser fighter, including the relatively light-hitting Collazo.

So don't be contrary for the sake of it. He's shit now, he was always shit, because he's an HBO hype-job.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

NickTheGreek said:


> Where are you guys watching the Abraham fight?


http://www.ardmediathek.de/das-erst...sten-weltmeisterschaft-im?documentId=21074632


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

3 of my favourite fighters on tonight!
think khan will win but he always has me sooo nervous


----------



## NickTheGreek (Jul 26, 2012)

Cheers Sparky. Already sorted though.

I'd probably delete that if I was you, not sure if you're allowed to post links on here and wouldn't want you getting a ban for trying to help me out.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

NickTheGreek said:


> Cheers Sparky. Already sorted though.
> 
> I'd probably delete that if I was you, not sure if you're allowed to post links on here and wouldn't want you getting a ban for trying to help me out.


It's a legit link.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

In case that y'all don't speak German/whatever other language you're streaming in, AA has been complaining for the last few rounds that his right hand is broken. Wegner told him that he's being a sissy, and that he still has his left.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> In case that y'all don't speak German/whatever other language you're streaming in, AA has been complaining for the last few rounds that his right hand is broken. Wegner told him that he's being a sissy, and that he still has his left.


wot score you got mate? ive been flicking on and off...


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> And yet it was always the view of him, as well as the fact he was protected throughout his career. He was rocked numerous times against lesser fighter, including the relatively light-hitting Collazo.
> 
> So don't be contrary for the sake of it. He's shit now, he was always shit, because he's an HBO hype-job.


Collazo is not light hitting! Berto was hype, he wasnt all that but he was never and still is not chinny!


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

abraham won ud by decent margin.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> wot score you got mate? ive been flicking on and off...


Same here, i haven't been able to watch the whole fight either mate. I'm actually babysitting my nephew... 32 years old and babysitting atsch

Score cards...
116-113
116-112
119-110

All for the winner and STILL...


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

119-110 :lol:

Hope Paul Smith gets his shot next so we can see him get sparked and have an end to all the 'Paul Smith deserves a shot' bollocks.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2014)

Ishy said:


> 119-110 :lol:
> 
> Hope Paul Smith gets his shot next so we can see him get sparked and have an end to all the 'Paul Smith deserves a shot' bollocks.


Outside of a people that go to a gym in Bolton who has been saying that?


----------



## Glenmax777 (Mar 27, 2014)

Theopane wins by stoppage in the 4th. Ogogo on next, shame these fights aren't on Boxnation.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Quite a few people are buying the £30 PPV on BoxNation


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Outside of a people that go to a gym in Bolton who has been saying that?


Sort of thing you'd hear from Sky pundits.

But it's mainly Gallagher and Smith himself.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The Genius said:


> Quite a few people are buying the £30 PPV on BoxNation


:lol:


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Quite a few people are buying the £30 PPV on BoxNation


Lmao!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Collazo is not light hitting! Berto was hype, he wasnt all that but he was never and still is not chinny!


Two articles in about two minutes of looking, referencing that Collazo is light-hitting:

This one by Ron Borges (although annoying TSS won't let you copy and paste quotes)

http://www.thesweetscience.com/columnists/joe-rein/6493-could-berto-be-looking-past-collazo

And this one by Tim Smith:



> Just like heading into the match against Sanchez many people counted out Collazo before the Ortiz match. The conventional wisdom was that the then 32-year-old, light punching Collazo couldn't do enough damage against Ortiz to keep him from steamrolling him. But Collazo turned the tables on Ortiz, knocking him out in the second round.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...r-and-life-around-in-time-for-amir-khan-fight

Berto had a reputation for being chinny. Guerrero mentioned it several times in the build-up to their fight.

Let's not change history to suit your agenda, Rob.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Collazo possesses more than enough power to KO khan so can we all stop the bickering!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto didn't have the best chin and because of his porous defence, it was tested a lot and rarely let him down. I think it's unfair to call him chinny. He was tough and could take a pretty good shot but it was average for a world level fighter, neither particularly good or bad I don't think.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2014)

Ishy said:


> Sort of thing you'd hear from Sky pundits.
> 
> But it's mainly Gallagher and Smith himself.


I dont think a sky pundit has said that.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Two articles in about two minutes of looking, referencing that Collazo is light-hitting:
> 
> This one by Ron Borges (although annoying TSS won't let you copy and paste quotes)
> 
> ...


Agenda.....fuck off DF


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Heard Yafai compared to Roy Jones by Nelson and Campell to Oscar by Glen McCrory :lol: but don't think I've ever heard anybody mention Paul Smith is deserving of a world title shot...


----------



## Keith uk (Nov 30, 2013)

2 rounds gone in ogogo fight I have him 2 up. Easily won 1st second was a bit closer


----------



## Keith uk (Nov 30, 2013)

Ref stopped it in 3rd, ogogo hurt him then went for the kill on the ropes & ref jumped in. Decent performance from him


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

collazo might be light hitting but look at the shots that have put amir down - all left handed shots going over or around his right hand. collazo will get to him sooner or later in the fight question is whether khan has learned to be ring smart and grab hold instead of firing back cos if he doesnt he will be stopped.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

so Coxnation hasn't got live coverage yet..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> I dont think a sky pundit has said that.


Maybe not. But it's something that keeps cropping up. Paul Smith getting a title fight. Let's just see him get sparked and let that be the end of it. ffs.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

is the periban fight televised?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ogogo's beaten an absolute nobody who always gets stopped in an empty arena. But "great experience" and all that.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> is the periban fight televised?


yep


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Meanwhile Oscar is holding a press conference in the media centre and saying all sorts.


----------



## Keith uk (Nov 30, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> is the periban fight televised?


Yes it's the first televised fight on showtime ppv


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Keith uk said:


> Yes it's the first televised fight on showtime ppv


cool, bunce just said the first fight is broner @ 2.30..or some shit.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> cool, bunce just said the first fight is broner @ 2.30..or some shit.


He's talking nonsense.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol, i switched it over to sky movies..darkman is on, classic.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

is Lillis actually going to the fight?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> is Lillis actually going to the fight?


He said he was going on last weeks show and he will bring back some stuff for a competition winner.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Meanwhile Oscar is holding a press conference in the media centre and saying all sorts.


looks like kugan has filmed it so should make interesting viewing.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Signing in for the night. Hope I last.


----------



## Keith uk (Nov 30, 2013)

Hendrix & gavrill just done ring walks now


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

it's clearly schafer who came up with the name THE moment then. the dracula mother fucker....

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

My first rbr, really looking forward to the action, Khan to steal the show lads.


----------



## Keith uk (Nov 30, 2013)

Pretty slow start but gavrill finished better so I'd say he is 1 up


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Gazanta87 said:


> My first rbr, really looking forward to the action, Khan to steal the show lads.


do you like pot noodles?


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

We getting chat chat and more chat on Boxnation with the PPV starting at 2am?

None of the undercard fights being shown? Agogo? Theopane?


----------



## Keith uk (Nov 30, 2013)

Another round to gavrill, some good body shots & a big shot to the head that hurt Hendrix & nearly had him down


----------



## Keith uk (Nov 30, 2013)

I'd give the 3rd to gavrill too, Hendrix is trying but not troubling gaveill at all, all the big shots are from gavrill. I don't expect this to go the distance


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Part 1 of the De La Hoya press conference.


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

Got a Bombay bad boy on hand jimbo


----------



## Keith uk (Nov 30, 2013)

As predicted it didn't go the distance. Gavrill win tko, ref stopped it as Hendrix was pinned in the corner


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Are BN having a laugh just talking for two hours before showing any fights? They're not even going to broadcast delayed footage of Theophane or Ogogo?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

well played gaz.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

:good


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Jack said:


> Part 1 of the De La Hoya press conference.


My God he talks some shit. Cocaine is one hell of a drug.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Checking in. 

Anybody else fancy 14/1 for Collazo to be knocked down but win?


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

Anybody know how Arthur Abraham went on tonight? Thought BN would show this


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Boxnation should have shown ogogo n Ashley fights ffs. Waste time airing pointless stuff but don't show us the fights.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

BN currently showing highlights of hatton collazo. Damn collazo was landing at will during that fight.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Showing Hatton - collazo. Hatton took punches khan would never be able to take

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

collazo looks the fuckin same since..you would think this fight was not long ago.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Collazo won that fight


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

collazo is humble..i remember when he was chilling with latin kings n shit.


----------



## Glenmax777 (Mar 27, 2014)

Boxnation tweeted saying the first fight being shown is Broner! What's going on there, asked about the Love fight but no reply yet.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Glenmax777 said:


> Boxnation tweeted saying the first fight being shown is Broner! What's going on there, asked about the Love fight but no reply yet.


They're fucking idiots. It's Love/Periban at 2am.


----------



## Glenmax777 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ishy said:


> They're fucking idiots. It's Love/Periban at 2am.


Happy days!


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

god has fucked collazo up more than any bitch, drink or drug on the planet.


----------



## Keith uk (Nov 30, 2013)

Tabiti & shipman in the ring now. This is last fight before the 4 ppv fights


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking hell just turned on hearing Collazo say he was very close to killing himself last year....first I heard, poor guy.


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Why do i feel like im watching sky arts one book reading?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Eddie Chambers in the house

What time do people estimate we will be up to, 6am? Another 4.5 hours......:verysad


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Eddie Chambers in the house
> 
> What time do people estimate we will be up to, 6am? Another 4.5 hours......:verysad


6.30


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

Broadcast is supposedly on till 8am, although Broner should finish early, n Khan will finish early, WAR AMIR!!!


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Alright lads, going to be hard to stay awake tonight!


----------



## Bingo (Jun 6, 2013)

Hatton looks rough as fuck!!


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Bingo said:


> Hatton looks rough as fuck!!


Trying to work out why his neck looks such a mess!


----------



## Bingo (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like scratches, but his face looks like an alchy's


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Not in a good way all round


----------



## Keith uk (Nov 30, 2013)

4th round win for tabiti by tko, it was quite competitive early on but once he got on top it was only gonna end one way. Decent finish & refs was right to jump in,
Going live on showtime in 15 mins.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Jack said:


> Part 1 of the De La Hoya press conference.


:good


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sad to see Hatton like that no offence to him but he looked terrible, let himself go badly hope he ain't back on the class A


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Gazanta87 said:


> Anybody know how Arthur Abraham went on tonight? Thought BN would show this


He won by UD
116-113
116-112
119-110

Arthur came in to the fight with an injured right hand, and really hurt it around the 7th or 8th round today, (he claimed it was broken).


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I've seen life alcoholics in their 40s and 50s that look alot better than Hatton. I thought he was clean and sober '?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> I've seen life alcoholics in their 40s and 50s that look alot better than Hatton. I thought he was clean and sober '?


fighting those demons on and off. Mike Tyson is still fighting his demons too..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

btw im fed of the Floyd promo, doing my head in.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Just went and quickly got me some chicken from a takeaway and let the fights begin. Any chance of periban knocking love the fuck out?!


----------



## Keith uk (Nov 30, 2013)

Periban ring walk now, is it on tv now?


----------



## Keith uk (Nov 30, 2013)

JLL out now


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

no still chatting..fucking hell boxnation!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Amen!!!!


----------



## Glenmax777 (Mar 27, 2014)

Here we go!


----------



## Keith uk (Nov 30, 2013)

Jimmy Lennon announcing fight now


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

them ability tshirts love team have are nice


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

thanks for the help....delete


----------



## moon (Jun 16, 2012)

Periban looks huge


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Good first round from Love.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

love got decent footwork.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Should have stayed in the pub another while. Shame Broner isnt fighting a live opponent, pretty shite fight in fairness.


----------



## tam83 (Aug 3, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> Can someone do me a solid and send a link
> 
> My usual is no longer working and I`m in a hotel that doesn`t allow PPV in a shitty little city with not even one pub playing the fight!!! ahhh help


same kinda problem lads if anyone can help out would've appreciated.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

looking forward to khan v collazo, khans looking ripped!


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Evening gents.

War Periban! :ibutt

Too big. Too Mexican.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Good 3rd round.

29-28 Love


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

corona in my hand and on my TV..


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

At a birds shes sleeping but I've got my chicken dippers and a can of Irn-Bru looking forward to this


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Periban seems a unit. Nothing fancy but it doesn't seem to take much to push Love around, he only really seems to have handspeed judging by the Rosado fight.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Periban's gloves are pillows ffs


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Both of these guys are terrible.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Bendy said:


> At a birds shes sleeping but I've got my chicken dippers and *a can of Irn-Bru* looking forward to this


You beauty! Just reminded me i've got a can of Irn Bru lurking at the back of the fridge. 
:bellew


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Ref he's holding like crazy ffs, take points off you cunt


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Nadey fucked that up. He stopped that fight there.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Jesus. That could be a 10-7 for Periban.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

I fucking hate Jay Nady!


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Periban looks absolutely knackered after that onslaught, could be interesting.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

4 or 5 shots landed after Love took a knee and then Periban fell on his arse as Nady counted :rofl


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

EvianMcGirt said:


> You beauty! Just reminded me i've got a can of Irn Bru lurking at the back of the fridge.
> :bellew


Just finished it :frochcry

What the fuck just happened there, so scrappy


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

What a fucking card this is. I'd watch Floyd, Maidana, Khan and Broner if they're the only big name fighting, but all on the same card!? Incredible!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Referee completely fucked up in the last round

Periban should have got him out tough, brave from Jleon Love


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

J'Leon Love is just garbage.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Fair play to Love, showed a lot of heart there and really swung the fight back in his favour.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

good two rounds..


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Periban's shot his load and now he's cut, needs to keep Love at the end of his jab for the next round to recover.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Love came back well in that round, periban looks like he's blown his load in 5th.


----------



## Glenmax777 (Mar 27, 2014)

Cracking first fight.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> J'Leon Love is just garbage.


Behave.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Love flat out stinks, but Periban is just as bad.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Anyone notice thurman and porter sitting next to each other with their girls.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Surprisingly good fight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

yup a defo entertaining bout.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Credit to Love, he recovered really well from that 5th rd beating, now looking a lot sharper than Periban.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

dkos said:


> Behave.


To be fair, since I said that he's done well to come back.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

That's either Michael Winner or Bobby The Brain Heenan sat in the front row there.

(Or their ghosts.)


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

EvianMcGirt said:


> That's either Michael Winner or Bobby The Brain Heenan sat in the front row there.
> 
> (Or their ghosts.)


hahaha..thanks for that, he looks familiar.


----------



## Glenmax777 (Mar 27, 2014)

Periban's conditioning seems poor, one round where he opened up and he was spent.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

De Gale against these two guys, you'd fancy De Gale wouldnt you? Even though he has been poor recently, these two arent great. Love has decent skills but he gets hit too easily a bit like Broner.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Broner up next?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I get the impression Periban was hurt by a bodyshot or something in the 6th. Aside from blowing his load he's become pretty timid since that point without any good reason why, so that might be the case reading between the lines a little.

Love is not anywhere near ready for the big boys, his aversion to opening up with the right hand is frankly bizarre. Half the utility of that jab is wasted.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Really enjoyed that, good action & swings in momentum.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol first prediction wrong.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Jl won that.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Surely Periban didt actually think he won that.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Like to see a replay of the 5th. Fairly sure that Nady stepped between both fighters when Love had taken a fair few shots and his head was rocking backwards. Looked for all the world that Nady was stopping the fight.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Couldn't gbp get a better opponent than molina for broner?! He's awful.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Fair play to Love, thought he'd get stopped, but got through that OK. Still, lots to prove, long way to elite level, even at SMW, as thin as it is


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Couldn't gbp get a better opponent than molina for broner?! He's awful.


I think that's the point.

No point sticking Broner in with someone live given the beat down that Midana gave him.

They need to build Broner back up again.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

broner's debut at 140 after getting whooped up at 147, he deserves an easy fight.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

This won't last long.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

War Molina!


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

PHONK said:


> I think that's the point.
> 
> No point sticking Broner in with someone live given the beat down that Midana gave him.
> 
> They need to build Broner back up again.


He's had easy fights all his career till the maidana fight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol @ empty seats.l


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Abused Butt looks good against fat midgets like Rees and MOlina


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Chances he tires himself out before the fight starts?

Needs to calm down


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Reg should've just said what he was thinking & called Broner a cunt.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

That brunette is real cute


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

B-Hop in the ring with the Corona girls.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

1. 10-9 Love
2. 20-18 Love
3. 29-28 Periban
4. 39-37 Love
5. 47-47 Peroban KD
6. 57-56 Love
7. 67-65 Love
8. 77-74 Love
9. 87-83 Love
10. 96-93 Periban
Total: 96-93 Love


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

Disapointed in Porter. How can you be on TV, a millionaire, have abs and a world title....and you still roll with a girl thats a 4/10 at best


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Hahaha halling apologising for that last rick ross line.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Periban really let Love of the hook in their fight, Love should not off seen the 7th.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Rob said:


> Disapointed in Porter. How can you be on TV, a millionaire, have abs and a world title....and you still roll with a girl thats a 4/10 at best


Darren Barker?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

Broner such a good heel


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Fucking love to see Broner lose again


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Khan is in deep comparitively speaking, Big, tricky southpaw with heart, not an easy fight for Amir. 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

Casper Gomez said:


> Darren Barker?


True.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Rob said:


> Broner such a good heel


Yep.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

This Molina guy hasnt fought in 18 months. Pisstake fight.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Thing is with Broner, he comes across as a dick, but who knows what he's really like, could be a decent enough bloke privately, not gonna judge him as a person, don't know the bloke, respect him as a fighter, he's clearly got talent, but his style infuriates me, he stands in the pocket not doing anything, hopefully this changes at this stage


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

OneTrueKenners said:


> Surely Periban didt actually think he won that.


Iirc, he complained like crazy after the other two fights that he didn't win. So i'm not surprised to see him moaning.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Molina looks fucking small. never like a light welterweight.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

That said, as an Englishman, I always love an upset!


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Broner looks massive compared to him.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Disapointed in Porter. How can you be on TV, a millionaire, have abs and a world title....and you still roll with a girl thats a 4/10 at best


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Broner looks massive compared to him.


yeah a massive cunt"!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what was the rick ross lyric that is still irking boxnation pansies?


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

What was the Rick Ross line that's so upset the BoxNation commentators? 

Must be a slow fight when they're still bumping their gums about it in the first round.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> yeah a massive cunt"!


:yep


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Molina's got no power to trouble Broner


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

PHONK said:


> What was the Rick Ross line that's so upset the BoxNation commentators?
> 
> Must be a slow fight when they're still bumping their gums about it in the first round.


"I'm busy getting pussy like a fucking boss".


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

This looks like a reprise of the Rees fight.

Small, limited fighter without the power to really trouble Broner.

EDIT :rofl Molina lands one that seems to rock Broner.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

thats a Molina round.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm not even sure Broner has the best shoulder roll in his own house.

Really ought to knock that shit on the head.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

If Broner goes the distance with this bloke then Christ, you'd have to consider it very poor.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner is just average and SO easily hit. Imagine Matthysse against this guy....:lol:


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

what a cunt!


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Broners jab is decent but hes waiting too long to throw anything meaningful


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what a fucking idiot, man, broner is a negative fuckwit.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

thats a pointd deduction... normally.


----------



## Glenmax777 (Mar 27, 2014)

Broner's attempt at the shoulder roll is hilarious.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Who face is on Broners socks?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

His own lmao

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I'm done with Broner. This is a junk effort and I don't defend garbage.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Molina is holding his own, but Broner is surely going to step this up soon.


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

Broner ufc audition fail.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

2-1 molina


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Who face is on Broners socks?


Himself lol


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> His own lmao
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


you're kidding, he's just won himself a fan in me


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

dude hasn't learned a thing.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

well ive got Molina ahead ..lets see...


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Can molina get down to 135? Because he'll make a good opponent for burns.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

This guys has been handpicked and doesnt hit hard and still hes really troubling Broner.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Broner is just average and SO easily hit. Imagine Matthysse against this guy....:lol:


Lol, reminds me of the meme which reminds me of Dazl's current avi


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Can molina get down to 135? Because he'll make a good opponent for burns.


Yeah, he's usually a lightweight. But seeing as last time he fought there was before the Khan fight who knows?

Broner's getting wasted by anyone decent at 140.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Better round, but he could be so much better. 2-2 through 4


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner, do what you did in the last few secs of that round and you'll do OK


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Sometime after 4 oclock. No shit rawling


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Can't help but think that the PDL decision didn't help him


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

They should give John Molina Broner next, he deserves another big fight. He would knock Broner out for sure so I doubt we'll see it.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

mike Tyson back to being muslim


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Yeah, he's usually a lightweight. But seeing as last time he fought there was before the Khan fight who knows?
> 
> Broner's getting wasted by anyone decent at 140.


Hmm think he could get down there.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner ain't changed a bit

Molina starting to get beat up here though


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

broner vs top 5 140's..not a good idea.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

oscar and richard trying to look comfortable beside each other there....sideways glances from hopkins two seats away.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

please give broner to Lucas Mathysse.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Broner's grunting is annoying me


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Anybody good from 140-147 wastes broner. Rios, Prov and Lucas take his soul.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner is looking alright but yeah, his rebuilding process needs to be quite slow.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Garcia vs Broner


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Those crowd cams crack me up everytime. Always linger 10 seconds too long. :lol:


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Broner will get turned over by the top guys at 140, he will never improve being so flat footed and obsessed with being floyd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Broner is a tit.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner is fucking shite.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Broner getting booed for his showboating


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner is a tit.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

same old broner then.

what a tit.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

oscar and richard look so uncomfortable


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Broner......is an idiot.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

Luis Collazo is 33 years old.......and a grandfather!


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Collazo is a 33 yr old grandpa wtf?


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

Yikes, those Collazo's need to learn about contraception.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Does broner have to make those stupid sounds everytime he throws a punch?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

makes amir khan look good.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Broner couldn't hurt a midget


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

1. 10-9 Broner
2. 19-19 Molina
3. 28-29 Molina
4. 38-38 Broner
5. 48-47 Broner
6. 58-56 Broner
7. 68-65 Broner
8. 78-74 Broner
9. 87-84 Molina
10. 97-93 Broner
Total: 97:93 Broner


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

@KevinI: Mayweather weighs 148 tonight. Maidana 165


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Decent performance from Broner. He aint beating any of the top lads though.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Can't belive he made 1.25 million for this fight.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Broner will lose a good few more fights for sure , the cracks were showing


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Can't believe he made 1.25 million for this fight.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

10 rounds for Broner?

:rofl fuck off.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner's dad is repulsive.

Fair play to Broner for improving his workrate though. It's been a big flaw in his game and whilst he still has lots to work on, at least that's improved.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

lol scores are to wide. Molina was never going to win


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

maidana 165????


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

we're fat.

got that right big boy. :yep

khan fucking hammered molina.

dog average from broner.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Levi Martinez musta have got a few dollars for that card, cant believe he didnt give Molina a round joke.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

jesus i am so drunk

in that zone now where i know ill manage to stay up for it but wont really remember it

anyway that fight was another one showing that broners good but not top level good right?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner wanting Pacquiao :lol:


....actually, fuck it, I want that too.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

mishima said:


> Broner couldn't hurt a midget


Lies!

He battered Rees


----------



## Glenmax777 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thought the commentary team were too kind to Broner, he shipped far too many punches, against a decent puncher he'd be in serious diffs.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh god please let Pacquiao in the ring with him Bob please Broner would be beaten half to death he is such a classless asshole and a disgrace to the sport and a shit fighter to match


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner gets wrecked by anyone good. If Molina had any power he could have troubled AB there. The bloke is just so lazy and easy to hit, not impressive at all.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

ooooh racial.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

man, this guy is a serious fuck up!! lmao @ this interview!!


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

:rofl Broner being a cock in the post fight interview


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Please make manny vs broner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Keith Thurman is class. "I have a 0 but I'm not afraid to let it go" :lol:


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Why was he wearing the belt Maidana won from him like he was still the champ :lol:


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Pac would fuck him up!!!!!!!! What a deluded douche.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

"amir khan....youve never heard him swear in an interview.....and you never will either"

:amir


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Pacquaio would give this little boy brain damage. Haymon must have gave him instructions to namedrop him. His Afri-can, Mex-can thing was kinda funny tho lol, hes been saying that for a while.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

too much emphasis by the tv presenters on how broner represents the sport...never subscribed to all that...think he should be judged on how he boxes and dont be so over-concerned like they are about him flushing 20s down a toilet....hes a boxer not a politician

hes been bred to be a fighter and they sound mortified cause he swore.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Calling out Pac knowing it'll never happen. 

Did not mention all the welters/light welters Golden Boy have.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Steve Funn said:


> "amir khan....youve never heard him swear in an interview.....and you never will either"
> 
> :amir


Seen his dick though. :franklin


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

king khan time!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

doug.ie said:


> too much emphasis by the tv presenters on how broner represents the sport...never subscribed to all that...think he should be judged on how he boxes and dont be so over-concerned like they are about him flushing 20s down a toilet....hes a boxer not a politician


Hes smart really, hes only got this far because of his brash persona and the fact Boxing is seriously lacking interesting characters these days. His actual skills are average. John Molina from what I seen last week would take his head off nevermind Manny.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Love to see Garcia fuck broner up, PAC would fucking hammer him. WAR AMIR


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

I predict khan to be slower than we've seen before


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Collazo looks relaxed


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> Love to see Garcia fuck broner up, PAC would fucking hammer him. WAR AMIR


Too bad Al haymon won't let them ever fight!


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Khan walking into "I'm the man I'm the man" lol


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

EvianMcGirt said:


> Seen his dick though. :franklin


:lol:


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> Keith Thurman is class. "I have a 0 but I'm not afraid to let it go" :lol:


Loved that, clearly wants the big fights and doesn't care about potential loses.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Wank entrances as usual cant even hear the music sounds like Aloe Blaac Im the Man.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

It's disappointing Khan is against this sort of opponent when other quality options were free. This could be Khan vs. Thurman right now.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

WAR KHAN


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

EvianMcGirt said:


> Seen his dick though. :franklin


:merchant


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Fucking hope khan doesn't get sparked here.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Loved that, clearly wants the big fights and doesn't care about potential loses.


Yeah, I like that a lot. His personality reminds me of Paul Williams, especially in terms of his willingness to fight anyone. Hopefully Thurman isn't ducked like Williams was though.


----------



## Glenmax777 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bit nervous for this one, come on Amir!


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Khan stops Collazo before the 5th


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

TIMBER!!!!


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Come on Amir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

#YESWEKHAN


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Khan to drop collazo with body shots


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Why isit that collazo is also with Haymon but watson is in khan corner?


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Khan looks nervous.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Nervous, never a sure thing with Khan but I feel he can do this.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Rob said:


> TIMBER!!!!


The cup is down to this ain't it?


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> Yeah, I like that a lot. His personality reminds me of Paul Williams, especially in terms of his willingness to fight anyone. Hopefully Thurman isn't ducked like Williams was though.


He hasn't quite got the impossible to look good against vibe that p will carried but he is tricky and a big puncher. Being a banger will probably help him get fights.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

10-9 Khan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

amir's round, collazo slower but waiting to let go when given the chance..


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

did he just say "imagine being an alcoholic for 2 years"?


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Measured round from Khan but he's squaring up like crazy when he's lunging in.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Lol at Hunter saying Collazo has been a alcholic for 2 years.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

WAR KHAN!


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

good first for Khan


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

he lunges in and gets tagged.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

1-0 Khan


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Hes really hurting Collazo! War Khan!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Collazo looks dreadful.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Typical khan start.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

collazo with hands down , want to engage in a war.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great start by khan, collazo missing wild at times


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

20-18 Khan good stuff from Amir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan looking good so far, Kotelnikesque performance possibly


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Khan's holding is ridiculous. The referee needs to take a point soon.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Collazo just needs to take this in the later rounds and he could be in business.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

collazo is waiting for amir to tire and will pound on him.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ding dong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

khan actually looks really good....he was so fast he could slow down to the speed he is boxing at now and still be fast.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Colazzo down!


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Khan needs to throw the uppercut


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

What a lunatic


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Collazo's grey skin makes him look like a dark elf in Skyrim


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Collazo using his face as his defence.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Fight really heating up now


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

This has been terrible from Collazo so far but he did a lot better after being knocked down. He needs to apply that pressure throughout the fight because inviting Khan onto him just isn't working. Khan is looking sharp but Collazo has been awful.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Strange situation. The orthodox is throwing off the southpaw's rhythm. Great boxing from Amir so far.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> Khan's holding is ridiculous. The referee needs to take a point soon.


Hahaha shut up you idiot.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

40-35 Khan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

For the speed he has, khan literally has no power whatsoever. Quite worrying how he can be so muscular but have so little power


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Khan is using the Wladimir headlock very well.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Thing is with Khan, you've got to believe in yourself, and Khan does


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

khan starting to get messy


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Khan been sparring Ward? What's with all the holding?


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

only just noticed...khans grandad has come to the rescue of oscar and richard....it was getting very uncomfortable there for a while


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

I love watching Khan fight


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Drakulich needs to take a point off Khan soon. The holding and pushing is excessive and illegal.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

mountainrobo said:


> For the speed he has, khan literally has no power whatsoever. Quite worrying how he can be so muscular but have so little power


Marks up his opponents, dropped Maidana and Collazo.. no power atsch


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Khan believes in himself! Nobody got anywhere not believing!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Shutout so far


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Bendy said:


> Marks up his opponents, dropped Maidana and Collazo.. no power atsch


Yeh collazo was really in trouble after that power shot...


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

60-53 Khan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Bit reckless that round khan


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Khan got some great headlocks


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Shutout for khan so far


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Wouldn't begrudge Khan a shot at Money


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Lil Wayen and Beiber ffs :lol:

Trollweather


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Ooooh were entering 'commentators get overconfident with khan' stage


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Barry Jones is doing a Jim Watt.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

mountainrobo said:


> Yeh collazo was really in trouble after that power shot...


troubled him enough that he fell to the canvas. Forgot he also dropped Peterson as shabby as it was


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

At this stage I'd expect Khan to pull through. Obviously, with Khan, you never know


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Drakulich has done a terrible job so far.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

70-62 Khan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Collazo should have been banging those hips in the clinches.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

He hits low because Khan also does this famous headlock. terrible ref


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Drakulich taking a point :lol: What a farce.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Ref is a joke, Khans holdin is scandalous


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Man Callazo doesnt give a shit if Khan hits him lol.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol and now it begins..


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

79-70 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Why isn't Khan going to the body?


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Fair enough but its just a disgrace the heavyweight boxing champion holds 1000x more than this and never gets a warning



gonna be an interesting finale to the fight anyway


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

He's a tough mufucka Collazo


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah I've noticed in a lot of fights now refs don't do shit for holding.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

khan took that shot well


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Hopefully Drakulich continues to penalise Khan for his blatant rule breaking.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Awful ref. 

Khan needs to be careful, he is playing right into Collazo's hands letting it become a brawl

Khan also appears to have no power at WW, Collazo isn't even holding his hands up


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

Collazo needs to punch with Khan.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan needs to tighten up


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

That round is, as Malignaggi said, why a point being taken affects the fight. Khan is no longer holding and is fighting within the rules, so it's unfair on Collazo that he had to go through 8 rounds of obvious rule breaking before something happened.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Its closer than Barry Jones would have you believe.


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

What the fuck is collazo doing


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Big Khan round 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Collazo... fucking hell... the man is made of steel


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

With collazo being an alki he should give him more liver shots


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Not sure why it's taken so long for Amir to work the body
I've been screaming for bodysuits since round one.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

amir keep fighting sensibly.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Took that shot well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> With collazo being an alki he should give him more liver shots


HAHAHAHAHA you cunt, that made me laugh.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Hunter going in, Amir don't mess this up.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

My boy looking class here one more round


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Awful ref.
> 
> Khan needs to be careful, he is playing right into Collazo's hands letting it become a brawl
> 
> Khan also appears to have no power at WW, Collazo isn't even holding his hands up


put colazzo down 3 times


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Collazo has fought like an idiot, his plan was landing one big shot.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Get up Amir ffs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

why is the ref like "i know he clocked you in the bollocks, get up anyway" ?

that hurts.


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

mishima said:


> put colazzo down 3 times


That doesn't show power. The amount of clean shots he's land, if he had any real power, the fight would be over


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Collazo is a filthy bastard. should have lost another point


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

fuck knows what the ref was doing at the end there but fair play to khan, boxed well


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

I had it 119-104 emphatic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

another prediction wrong..lol


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

good stuff.

keep bouncing em off that bald nugget.

bring on a title shot or mayweather (if they want that beating:rofl).


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Well done khan, total shutout, collazo thinks he's a monster puncher just looked for one big shot


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Pretty good performance, like macho said khan should have attacked the body a lot more.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Bolton Terrier had 200 Quid on Khan to lose........:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Mugsy said:


> Collazo is a filthy bastard. should have lost another point


Khan could have lost a point around for his holding.

Ref was shit, he should have took charge early.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

credit to Virgil


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

collazo don't like going looking does he.

all about countering for him.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Good job by KlitschKhan.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

jonnyclash1 said:


> I had it 119-104 emphatic


Scored it the same.

Emphatic as you say.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i enjoyed the fight!!


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Khan didn't look shaky at any point, has he found his chin at 147?


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fair play to Khan totally outboxed Collazo, looked good and fast, only bad thing was he doesn't seem to have any power whatsoever at WW and with his vulnerabilities you'd worry about guys walking through him. Still big improvement from Diaz fight


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Good performance from Khan nice and disciplined 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Good work Khan. One of his best displays


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Good job by KlitschKhan.


Lol


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Khan looked sensational there. That's the end of any nonsense talk of him wasting his time and facing Brook. For now....


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Rob said:


> TIMBER!!!!


TIMBER. There goes rob out of the cup


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Khan has great stamina. Keeps up his punching for 12 rounds

Fair play to Collazo, the guy is tough as nails


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Would mayweather really want to fight him after that? A fight where he could well be the slower fighter and get with a combo then having to chase khan?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Khan looked sensational there. That's the end of any nonsense talk of him wasting his time and facing Brook. For now....


The Brook fan boys arent online right now.....:deal

Terriers just burnt 200 quid on Collazo to win lol


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Really good performance from Khan. Didn't like the holding but he kept his composure throughout and moved well without running/skipping like he did in the past. 

Collazo though? Fought like a fucking idiot. Didn't use his southpaw advantage, squared up, walked forward with his hands down......stupid. Big difference between walking your man down and simply walking forward. Wasn't looking to set up his punches, just dumb.

Still want to see Khan fight some more at 147 before getting Mayweather.

Bunce saying it's the best performance of his career, I still say Kotelnik was his best performance but this was a Kotelnikesque performance.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Collazo can still get a few decent wins but he needs to get with a new trainer


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Khan beats Mayweather, that speed and movement Mayweather will hate with a passion, can see Mayweather ducking khan. Not like mayweather has the power to stop khan, is no way khan gets outboxed.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Boxed very well there. Cant help but feel he needs to just compose himself abit more though.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

That was brilliant. Nothing of the same fighter than fought Diaz.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Good job by KlitschKhan.


And a nickname is born. :lol:


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Khan beats Mayweather, that speed and movement Mayweather will hate with a passion, can see Mayweather ducking khan. Not like mayweather has the power to stop khan, is no way khan gets outboxed.


Difference is that if he fights Mayweather everything will be against him. He's going to have to fight the ref and the judges aswell as Mayweather


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Quality performance from Khan.

I disagree with Bunce though. Maidana is still Khan's best win.


----------



## Jared (Jul 21, 2013)

Watched this fight because I thought it would be Khan's last. He's improved a lot, looks like the year out has done him some good.

This is how he should have fought Peterson.


----------



## Jdsm (Jun 8, 2013)

mountainrobo said:


> Would mayweather really want to fight him after that? A fight where he could well be the slower fighter and get with a combo then having to chase khan?


Why wouldn't he?

Yes he looked very good tonight, but it was Collazo. People need to realise that it's all well and good having great speed, it's fantastic when you're hitting a plodder, but Khan would struggle to use the speed against Mayweather.


----------



## Glenmax777 (Mar 27, 2014)

Great performance from Khan.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Shit Khan is at least entertaining. 

Good Khan is boring.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan looked sharp, a Mayweather fight would be interesting.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

EvianMcGirt said:


> And a nickname is born. :lol:


GrabAMIR KlitschKHAN


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> Khan looked sharp, a Mayweather fight would be interesting.


No it wouldnt and you know it


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Trippy said:


> GrabAMIR KlitschKHAN


:lol:


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Khan looked sharp and was disciplined but Collazo was very, very poor. He's obviously not 1/10th of the fighter he was back when he fought Mosley or Hatton.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Trippy said:


> GrabAMIR KlitschKHAN


:rofl


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Jdsm said:


> Why wouldn't he?
> 
> Yes he looked very good tonight, but it was Collazo. People need to realise that it's all well and good having great speed, it's fantastic when you're hitting a plodder, but Khan would struggle to use the speed against Mayweather.


Would he though, it's not like mayweather would chase him down in a bid to slow him down. He could jump in and out like he did in the early nights without being chased down. It's wether mayweather could counter the speed, but I couldn't see khan over committing to it.

Either way he's pretty much the only one with a style and speed to cause him issues


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Khan should fight the winner of porter vs brook.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

what happened to the boxing experts that claimed Khan was shot?


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> No it wouldnt and you know it


By interesting I mean he could win 2 or 3 rounds.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Khan boxed well
Some mistakes still there when he throws his flurries 
But
I was impressed at how well he boxed and moved 
Slipped punches real well 

Obviously people who don't like him will find some thing to hate on

But the ref was shit for both fighters , but the result would not t have been different


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Jack said:


> Khan looked sharp and was disciplined but Collazo was very, very poor. He's obviously not 1/10th of the fighter he was back when he fought Mosley or Hatton.


it's all about styles with collazo.

he hates going looking.

against come forward fighters he's always looked good.

mosley gave him fits in that fight if u remember.

as amir did.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

mishima said:


> what happened to the boxing experts that claimed Khan was shot?


Im pro khan btw.

Gayest anthem ever.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

Thats facebook.com/tyreese invase you missed it.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Hope maidana charges out from the bell and starts fighting dirty. Elbows headbutts low blows.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Maidana to be stopped by a bodyshot


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Superb from Khan. Didn't think he could do that for 12 rounds


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm very tired.....


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> Khan looked sharp and was disciplined but Collazo was very, very poor. He's obviously not 1/10th of the fighter he was back when he fought Mosley or Hatton.


Oh obviously. I mean any British fighter not on Sky Sports is shit and none of their wins are legit. How silly of us all.....:-(


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Speed never has and never will be enough to beat Mayweather. You need craft and great shot selection, still need to see more improvement from Khan in those regards.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Trippy said:


> Quality performance from Khan.
> 
> I disagree with Bunce though. Maidana is still Khan's best win.


Nah, a Collazo still on a roll being almost whitewashed is at least as good as scraping past Maidana


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Jack said:


> Khan looked sharp and was disciplined but Collazo was very, very poor. He's obviously not 1/10th of the fighter he was back when he fought Mosley or Hatton.


Still hating on all things not matchroom lol even this early in the morning


----------



## Bluenoseshf (Jul 27, 2013)

Decent win for Amir but he has proved his level of intelligence by saying he cant fight in September because of ramadam. It hilarious that Amir Khan trys to be a muslim and that is some how moral. The same guy who sends dick pics to any slags that wants it.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Jesus i hate floyd. Ive never seen him fight without being pissed. Fuck vegas. Its 5 am here!


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

someone punch lil wayne


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Coming out with Lil Wayne and Justin Bieber. If ever confirmation was needed that Mayweathers a homosexual its right here.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

That lesbian Bieber needs to be starched too


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Lil Wayne is sooooo shit.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Khan beats Mayweather, that speed and movement Mayweather will hate with a passion, can see Mayweather ducking khan. Not like mayweather has the power to stop khan, is no way khan gets outboxed.


Those hours in solitary drove you crazy. Prison changes a man. :-(


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Would love if floyd twatted lil Wayne 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

More clowns!


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

fookin hell lads....its daylight outside...before mayweather fight starts


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok wayne you can shut up now.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Why does Lil Wayne have a career he is woeful, Also a *** like Bieber in the entourage oh Floyd Tyson had Tupac you have Lil Wayne and Bieber what a fail.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Was impressed with Khan, very happy too because I like the bloke and I was a bit worried he was basically done and on the decline after the Diaz fight - looked good again though

Would fancy him to overwhelm brook tbh


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Mayweather has a freakishly long reach for somone who started at super featherweight.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> fookin hell lads....its daylight outside...before mayweather fight starts


:booth so it is

monday off though right?

can now right off tomorrow and still have a dece day off on monday


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Maidana is a G. I'll always be grateful for the number he did on Broner

Maidana is what's hot right now


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Oscar pissing himself at (THE MOMENT)


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

Good performance from Khan after the lay off. 

Collazo didn't have a clue how to react to him and got pissy. Drop your hands and try to style it out while getting hit with every cunts kitchen sink is not a plan mate.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

And here we go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ro88o (Jul 18, 2013)

birds tweeting the lot


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

how is Maidana 15-20lb heavier than Mayweather? they look the same size in the ring?


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

War Midana

More action in 1 round than the last few Mayweather fights.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

0:1 for Maidana:lol:


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Can't believe I'm saying this but I give that to maidana


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Floyd still going to stop him


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Fuck could we have a upset?


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Brilliant round that, how long maidana will last is the issue


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I said a while ago that the angle of Maidana's right hand, which is technically wrong, could lead him to have success against Mayweather. It'll be interesting to see what happens now.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah 1 round to maidana

thing is you can see already that floyd can deal with everything maidana can do though


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Very surprising already better than Canelo! 

Still I think Mayweather may stop Maidana, . I see him and his glass body gassing before the end.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Did no one ever think of throwing overhand rights at Floyd before?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

How did people score that???


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Maidana is blowing his load earlyand will get stopped but it's making for an exciting fight


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

2-0 el chino


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

PHONK said:


> Did no one ever think of throwing overhand rights at Floyd before?


Right hands usually miss because they're too straight and Mayweather can see them but because Maidana is flawed technically, his right hand loops over like an exaggerated Marciano cross.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> I said a while ago that the angle of Maidana's right hand, which is technically wrong, could lead him to have success against Mayweather. It'll be interesting to see what happens now.


Yes. Maidana is so unpredictable!


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Tell mayweather to stop ducking so low then.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

What is May doing on the ropes!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

so far thats mayweathers hardest fight in many years.


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

3-0 El Chino for me


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Cant' score this objectively.

Getting excited every time Midana looks like landing.

Floyd in a fight for the first time in years.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Marcos, no bullshit. Warrior.

Floyd responding.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Shit floyd cut


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking Mayweather looks old in there, needs his referee to help him on the inside


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Ref should warn MAyweather for holding!!!!


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

2-2


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

El Chino round again


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Floyd holding like fuck in there. Be a brave ref that takes a point of Mayweather in Vegas.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Great fight so far.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

miadana another mickey walker...real little toy bulldog


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

El chino!


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Maidana is relentless.

Just walks through that UC.


----------



## Jared (Jul 21, 2013)

The commentary is very pro-Mayweather, but Maidana is absolutely battering Mayweather. If he can sustain this Mayweather's going to be in big trouble.


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

Maidana is brilliantly insane


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh man I'd love if Maidana dropped Money May


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

About time someone just had a go and walked him down like this.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Maidana thai boxing now


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Floyd looks subdued in there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

mountainrobo said:


> About time someone just had a go and walked him down like this.


Argies got balls


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

This is close


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Maidana using his retard strenght


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

I have maidana 3-2 up


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

5th for Midana.

Floyd seems pensive.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

I think I must be really tired because I've only given Mayweather 1 round.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Maidana even looks still pretty fresh to me.


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

Garcia just needs to tell maidna how well he is doing and not to get frustrated. That crazy attempted knee etc. Doesn't wanna drop points or get dq'd.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

mishima said:


> Maidana using his retard strenght


:lol:

fucking yes though, i really was wrong in that i didnt think this would even be competitive


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Garcia's done a great job w/ Marcos, looks completely different from the Alexander fight.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

@shenmue , this could be a massive win for you in the prediction league!


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Maidana had knocked floyd totally off his game do far 
Even if he loses he has done excellent


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

4-2 Maidana for me.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Got chino 59-56 through 6


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Floyd starting to take control in the 7th


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I still have Maidana up, Floyd taking over now tho


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Floyd looks awful.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Don't think mayweather is doing enough to win these. I've got it 5-3


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Better 8th for Midana

Floyd complaining like a bitch in there.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

When Khan holds its disgraceful and points deductions

When Mayweather holds twice as much, its smart boxing and allowed by referees


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Maidana up by two on my card


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> When Khan holds its disgraceful and points deductions
> 
> When Mayweather holds twice as much, its smart boxing and allowed by referees


:deal


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Farhood and Malignaggi have it even, Bernstein has Maidana up by 1.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Have Maidana up by a round


----------



## Jared (Jul 21, 2013)

Mayweather fighting like Pacquiao against Bradley I. Thinks he can win rounds by nothing but a few 1-2 combinations at the end of the round.

Floyd Snr offering no insight at all. May as well have Justin Beiber in the corner.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Floyd taking over now 
Maidana should just take this round off and go hard in 11 and 12


----------



## Jared (Jul 21, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> When Khan holds its disgraceful and points deductions
> 
> When Mayweather holds twice as much, its smart boxing and allowed by referees


LOL, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Floyd up by 2.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Why aren't you mentioning Mayweather's blatant elbow's and holding? @Jack


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Good round for Mayweather. I probably have it even.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I have it even after 10


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Guys like Maidana get fuck all respect, Broner and Khan got a similar purse tonight and Canelos gets sick money on PPV. He really deserves more, hope he gets another payday after this.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

maidana going full retard again


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

It seems to me they're giving mayweather rounds because chino is tired. Mayweather isn't really doing all that much


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

A better finish to the round but I'd give it to Mayweather because of the way he controlled the majority of it. 6-5 Mayweather.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Floyd up by 1 going into final round


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Guys like Maidana get fuck all respect, Broner and Khan got a similar purse tonight and Canelos gets sick money on PPV. He really deserves more, hope he gets another payday after this.


Indeed, the thing is you'd always happily pay to see Maidaina fight - hes just fucking great, balls out, goes for it

Do think Floyd is about 2 rounds up though now, havent scored it tbf so may be wrong


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Don't imagine the official scorecards will resemble what we've got here.

Floyd won't ever lose on points in Vegas.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

This really could go either way.


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

I'd like to see maidana in with khan next after his Ramadan break, they'd produce another cracking fight and could see how much improvement khan has made over the past year


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Ow can you score the 12th for Mayweather?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I had it 7-5 Mayweather. Great fight. I can see an immediate rematch taking place.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Great fight. Wildly contrasting styles. 

Got it even after giving Midana the final two rounds.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Floyd for me, cleaner punches landed.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Maidana by 1 for me.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Scored it 115 - 115


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Maybe I'm mad, but I have 115-114 Maidana


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

116-112 Mayweather


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

1. 9-10 Maidana
2. 18-20 Maidana
3. 28-29 Mayweather
4. 37-39 Maidana
5. 46-49 Maidana
6. 56-58 Mayweather
7. 66-67 Mayweather
8. 76-76 Mayweather
9. 86-85 Mayweather
10. 96-94 Mayweather
11. 105-104 Maidana
12. 115-113 Mayweather
Total: 115-113 Mayweather


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

117 -111?????


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

One of them cards was fucking horrible. I can see a draw and a close win either way but one of them cards...fucking hell.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Vano-irons said:


> Maybe I'm mad, but I have 115-114 Maidana


SAME


----------



## Jared (Jul 21, 2013)

Whoever wins Mayweathers been completely outfought on the inside by Maidana. The only rounds Mayweather won was by catching Maidana as he came in. Once he was in he was holding Maidana exactly ala Khan. 

Hilarious as Malignaggi had spent the last fight talking about how about holding the head was only to see Mayweather employing the exact technique. Must be embarrassing for Showtime :lol:


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Rob said:


> 1. 9-10 Maidana
> 2. 18-20 Maidana
> 3. 28-29 Mayweather
> 4. 37-39 Maidana
> ...


12th is Maidanas


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Never 6 rounds in that for Mayweather, never. 

Said previously Floyd will never loose on points in Vegas.

Christ they wouldn't jail him a couple of years back because of the upcoming Cotto fight. They're not going to take his 0 on points.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

respect to maidana proved me wrong by making it competitive

Mayweather must regret ducking Khan


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Was well impressed with maidana but thought floyd clearly won by 2-3 rounds so dunno where that draw came from



I also hate to bring it up but it seems floyds declined enough too to make the pacquaio fight very interesting again imo


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Did Barry Jones fill out his card over breakfast this morning?

Scores aside, I was highly impressed by Maidana's entire game tonight. Yes, most of his success was rough-house type stuff and not that clean. BUT, his head movement, upper body movement and jab were so vastly improved to anything he's ever produced, it allowed him to do that without getting broken down by too much punishment. He was a man on a mission tonight. The idea Floyd "elected to get into a fight" as the interviewer and Floyd are stating is highly dubious, he was very uncomfortable on the inside. I was pretty unimpressed with Floyd on the inside, really just holding and using forearms and not working. Even his counterpunching game was hurried tonight, but it MAY, just may have been enough pending a second viewing.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

115-114 Maidana


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Khan isn't getting a payday :lol:


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Jim Gray bringing out his 2rolling again :lol:


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Floyd by one or two 
Draw would have been harsh but not a robbery


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

'Floyd, you elected to make this a brawl.' Hmmm


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Jack said:


> Khan isn't getting a payday :lol:


Pathetic 
Go too sleep


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

TBE don't make me laugh a slugger like Maidana has just on my card beaten him, at best a draw for Floyd 117-111 awful card. Anyone who denies that Floyd would have massive problems with Pacquiao is kidding themselves laughable


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Maidana is a fucking G :lol:


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Incredible, a rematch is made.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Schaeffer just confirmed they'll do Mayweather/Maidana II in September. Unlucky, Khan :lol:


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Floyd needed better instructions from the corner. He had plenty left in the tank & was silly to fight that way & leave it up to the judges.


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Should stick khan in with Garcia at 147 after Ramadan and the winner gets mayweather


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

It's hard to believe that someone who lost to Khan and Alexander and also went life and death with old Morales gave Mayweather one of his toughest fights. 

Maidana a G. No doubt about it.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck sake.

It was a good fight, competitive but not a close one. Like the Cotto fight.

No rematch warranted.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Jack said:


> Schaeffer just confirmed they'll do Mayweather/Maidana II in September. Unlucky, Khan :lol:


Khan ain't fighting in September anyway


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

boxnation hyping the rematch now

as it was close and a good fight a rematch wouldnt be the worst thing in the world but i just think now i really wanna see floyd vs someone else elite, on that form someone with quick hands would catch him a lot imo


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Gbp delighted, they've got an opponent for floyd in September now.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't think Floyd's in decline. Against boxers, boxerpunchers, counterpunchers he's as good as gold. No coincidence his toughest fights were Cotto and especially Maidana. You simply can not stand off him and expect to compete with speed/reflexes like that. The closer you are the relatively weaker his game is, that even goes back to Castillo. He's still good defensively in there (especially when he's allowed to hold so extensively) but you can outwork him at that range and get some shots home.

I don't think Pacquiao is that much of a threat because Pacquiao isn't a relentless fighter any more. He also fights to a pretty obvious rhythm, which Marquez had figured so its pretty hard to believe Floyd would not. Pacquiao doesn't really close space well enough.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Jack said:


> Schaeffer just confirmed they'll do Mayweather/Maidana II in September. Unlucky, Khan :lol:


Congrats on becoming the worst poster here.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

114-114 for me, would argue a point either way. Did Mayweather fuck win by those scores though. Nauseating seeing the flomos coming out in force to defend their man. Fact is he looked very old in there and should probably call it a day now. First time in a long time he hasn't looked invincible.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

117-111 was a shocking card.

Had it 7-5 for Floyd. Weeks had a horrible night, breaking things up too often. There were many occasions where Maidana was cleanly working on the inside and he was breaking it up. Plus there's forearm which Floyd has always gotten away with.

Robert Garcia is a truly fantastic trainer. The improvements Maidana has made since getting shut out by Devon Alexander (!) are tremendous.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather was poor.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Jack said:


> Khan looked sharp and was disciplined but Collazo was very, very poor. He's obviously not 1/10th of the fighter he was back when he fought Mosley or Hatton.





Jack said:


> Khan isn't getting a payday :lol:





Smooth said:


> Congrats on becoming the worst poster here.


Defo

But he blocks anyone who don't agree with him so chb is just everyone that agrees with him lol


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Rob said:


> 1. 9-10 Maidana
> 2. 18-20 Maidana
> 3. 28-29 Mayweather
> 4. 37-39 Maidana
> ...


You give the 12th to Mayweather? Are you fucking real?


----------



## Bluenoseshf (Jul 27, 2013)

Well done to Floyd Mayweather for the first time ever he never thanked god. He finally done himself justice and respect. Hopefully he has turned over a new leaf and finally stopped the delusion


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> 114-114 for me, would argue a point either way. Did Mayweather fuck win by those scores though. Nauseating seeing the flomos coming out in force to defend their man. Fact is he looked very old in there and should probably call it a day now. First time in a long time he hasn't looked invincible.


He didn't look invincible, but he never looked in drastic trouble. It was just refreshing to see someone not freeze and have a go. Hopefully he will get a lot more than 1.5 million next time, considering what others have been paid to be a punch bag it's a disgrace


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Close fight, not 117-111, can deal with the others just about, but Maidana has a case to feel a bit aggrieved


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Defo
> 
> But he blocks anyone who don't agree with him so chb is just everyone that agrees with him lol


He's not a fan of boxing, just matchroom fighters. He's hated khan since ESB days, rumour was khan and his boys fucked him up in Bolton.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

TBE lol Floyd isn't even the best of this era, can anyone watch that tonight and honestly tell me Manny Pacquiao doesn't beat him, Alexander schooled Maidana Floyd was lucky to beat him


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Really think this was several orders of magnitude tougher than Cotto, thinking back to that fight. Cotto is almost too clean to be optimal against Mayweather. Technically he did well, but Maidana hurried him much more with "crude" tactics that work. The weird, wide over the top shots, simple bulldozing forward in spots mixed in with more subtle moves, that stuff worked very well for decent periods. Whether it would work without the surprise element in a rematch is more doubtful. It's not hard to imagine that if his footwork just a notch up he could have clearly won tonight whereas Cotto just didn't bully him enough IMO and he's just not the animal that Maidana was tonight.

The thing with a rematch is a ton of the surprise elements are gone, and guys like Mayweather are favoured in rematches from a technical point of view. Also I don't know if Maidana can reach that intensity again, that might be his Ricky Hatton v Tszyu moment that is tough to replicate for the sheer brutality of it.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

How the judges had it rbr


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

How the fuck are people giving Floyd the 12th?

He did nothing.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

mountainrobo said:


> He didn't look invincible, but he never looked in drastic trouble. It was just refreshing to see someone not freeze and have a go. Hopefully he will get a lot more than 1.5 million next time, considering what others have been paid to be a punch bag it's a disgrace


Agree with this. People are going to go way overboard in the next few days saying Mayweather is finished and Maidana was robbed which is bullshit. We've gotten so used to Mayweather simply outclassing people and making fights look like a walk in the park that we forget he isn't superhuman. Yeah he got caught with a few shots on the ropes and the fight was anything but comfortable but he boxed the ears off Maidana in some of the rounds there. Fair play to Maidana for coming in and giving it a massive go. Was a fun fight to watch.


----------



## ace (Oct 28, 2013)

Couldnt watch it live, why was it so close? 

Was it mayweather underestimating maidana, mayweather showing his age, maidana performing better than he ever has before, or maidana having better tactics?


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

feel kinda sorry for khan...seen his big payday against floyd just evaporate ....midana rematch there.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

I had it 7-5 to Mayweather but a couple of those rounds could of gone either way.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Proud of Chino, , Maidana for sure won 4 out of the first 5 though so it wasn't 9-3 Floyd. I had it 6-6 but i need a re watch. Floyd held far too much and he gets away with too much.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> TBE lol Floyd isn't even the best of this era, can anyone watch that tonight and honestly tell me Manny Pacquiao doesn't beat him, Alexander schooled Maidana Floyd was lucky to beat him


 Manny Pacquiao doesn't beat him.


----------



## bedders (Jun 6, 2012)

Steve Funn said:


> boxnation hyping the rematch now
> 
> as it was close and a good fight a rematch wouldnt be the worst thing in the world but i just think now i really wanna see floyd vs someone else elite, on that form someone with quick hands would catch him a lot imo


Khan beats Floyd now IMO. And I say that from the perspective of a Floyd fan. He's slowed. At one point Maidana started chuntering on to the ref, the Floyd of old would've popped him but he was too slow - whether of mind or body - to capitalise. I hope he calls it a day now, be a huge shame to see him be defeated by the ageing process.

Tapatalk


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> Manny Pacquiao doesn't beat him.


Pac that destroyed cotto beats 09 floyd.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

I watched at the movies and when they mentioned rematch everyone cheered. Pretty sure it will happen.

Do a 4 man tournement with Khan, Garcia, Porter & Thurman. Winning fights Mayweather in May.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

You will always have bad scoring until the confusing rules change. The judge that scored it 117-110 to Mayweather can justify it by talking about ring generalship & defence.


----------



## ace (Oct 28, 2013)

Rob said:


> I watched at the movies and when they mentioned rematch everyone cheered. Pretty sure it will happen.
> 
> Do a 4 man tournement with Khan, Garcia, Porter & Thurman. Winning fights Mayweather in May.


Does Brook get inserted into that tournament if he beats Porter?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

ace said:


> Does Brook get inserted into that tournament if he beats Porter?


Standard.


----------



## Bluenoseshf (Jul 27, 2013)

Was 116-112, but clear win. There is no need for a rematch because it will be the same result. The only thing that will stop/slow down floyd will be his own passiveness. I think he thought he could win easily by dodging punches and throwing the odd punch. If he wanted to he could have won all 12 rounds easily with a bit of effort.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Squire said:


> Maidana is a fucking G :lol:


Fuckin hardcore. Looks it and fights like it.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Trippy said:


> Fuck sake.
> 
> It was a good fight, competitive but not a close one. Like the Cotto fight.
> 
> No rematch warranted.


This, move on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Proud of Maidana.

He's the first fighter I've seen really take the fight to Floyd since Hatton.

Alvarez & Guerrero were pathetic, both mentally accepted a points defeat after a couple of rounds.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Proud of Chino, , Maidana for sure won 4 out of the first 5 though so it wasn't 9-3 Floyd. I had it 6-6 but i need a re watch. Floyd held far too much and he gets away with too much.


Ive only gone to the last page,so only read the last few posts. Don't agree it was 6 6. More like 8 to 4 for me,but you were right about Maidana giving Mayweather a scrap. The only one that I can remember,so congratulations. Bit later on Ill look a bit further back to see who is jumping on the bandwagon after the event.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> It's hard to believe that someone who lost to Khan and Alexander and also went life and death with old Morales gave Mayweather one of his toughest fights.
> 
> Maidana a G. No doubt about it.


Wonder if Maidana hit his absolute peak on the night he beat Broner and is still at it? Plus the 2 aren't a million miles away in terms of style.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Watching the main event now.

1 mm
2 fm
3 fm 
4 mm
5 mm
6 fm
7 fm
8 mm
9 fm
10 fm
11 fm
12 fm

Floyd, 8-4. There was a round or two where I could see scoring it either way, but Floyd won that fight clearly. Maidana did some excellent, sneaky work - he used his crude style very intelligently to take away Floyd's countering opportunities. If there's a rematch and Floyd wants to take the fight even more clearly, I think he'll have to get on the front foot and put it on Maidana.

Excellent fight, which I really wasn't expecting.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Watching the main event now.
> 
> 1 mm
> 2 fm
> ...


I gave Marcos, 2, 6 and 12, but 2 and 6 were close,dont see Floyd winning the 12th though, he switched off imo. but i agree with your analysis, i think Floyd's uppercuts to the body on the inside might have slowed Maidana down and got him the last few rounds which won him the fight. If there's a rematch the fighter who can and will adjust is Floyd imo


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

JamieC said:


> I gave Marcos, 2, 6 and 12, but 2 and 6 were close,dont see Floyd winning the 12th though, he switched off imo. but i agree with your analysis, i think Floyd's uppercuts to the body on the inside might have slowed Maidana down and got him the last few rounds which won him the fight. If there's a rematch the fighter who can and will adjust is Floyd imo


The work on the ropes was very messy, which Steve Farhood points out on the Showtime commentary. That can be hard to score - and I always pick quality shots over volume.

I think Floyd struggled to deal with Maidana's angles - he couldn't figure out a pattern to respond to. But after the 6th or so, he did get his timing down and he stopped backing up so much. I think it speaks well for both fighters - I didn't see Maidana showing such discipline. And of course Floyd IS 37, there's no way he can be as effective as he was even two years ago.

But the guy's chin and his overall toughness is insane. Floyd is a hard motherfucker.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I scored it a draw but I'd drank enough to sink a battleship so may not be the wisest of sources


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Maybe I'm mad, but I have 115-114 Maidana


you are mad


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> The work on the ropes was very messy, which Steve Farhood points out on the Showtime commentary. That can be hard to score - and I always pick quality shots over volume.
> 
> I think Floyd struggled to deal with Maidana's angles - he couldn't figure out a pattern to respond to. But after the 6th or so, he did get his timing down and he stopped backing up so much. I think it speaks well for both fighters - I didn't see Maidana showing such discipline. And of course Floyd IS 37, there's no way he can be as effective as he was even two years ago.
> 
> But the guy's chin and his overall toughness is insane. Floyd is a hard motherfucker.


It was messy and i usually prefer quality, but for all the scrappy work Maidana actually landed some quality body shots, i couldnt quite believe what i was seeing :lol: at one point he landed a triple left hook to the body and then an overhand right crashed into Floyds head, the audacity! I had him 5-1 through 6 i didnt believe my own card, then Floyd switched on and Maidana tired, and Floyd took control save for one or two rounds. Maidana became much scrappier and the quality shots started disappearing and Floyd sat down a bit and used his handspeed advantage to win exchanges in the middle.

Agreed, some of the overhand rights he ate and carried on as if nothing had happened was impressive


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Mayweather targeted the body and Maidana preceded to gas out half way through the fight. Damn, Floyd is one tough motherfucka.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I had Maidana winning 4 of the first 5 (Floyd won the 2nd), as well as the 8th and 12th with 11 even


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

The commentators seemed to be jizzing their pants at Floyd clearly hitting gloves. Sure he landed some beautiful counters but this is the worst pot shooting performance from Floyd in a long time and he's not been hit as much in a long time either. Floyd missed and hit glove's a lot more than usual but he was very clean to the body. A draw could've been fair but Floyd probably nicked it by a round or 2, need to watch it again.

Floyd has near always struggled with game pressure fighters with the mobility to get near him. I was very impressed by Maidanas foot mobility and willingness to get near Floyd. It's key to beating him imo. Maidana was sharper than ever and some of those crude looking shots have a cleverness to them as they're at times disguised behind a double jab, or a faint, or thrown very close so Floyd's blind to it. I noticed some nice sharp counters from Maidana as well. Maidana's the best at hitting head and ear in the sport.

Mayweathers teak tough as fuck, underrated in that dept but his work rate is poor and when faced with mobility and aggression he backs off to the ropes and uses his roll, more because he has to than he wants to imo. Even though he blocks most shots with his shoulders and elbow's he's still very open to certain shots when up against the ropes using his roll, mostly to the body and looping shots thrown at close range when he's blinded. As I said on another thread, at times Maidana reminded me of a poor version of Henry Armstrong, lunging and pushing his head into Floyd's chest and chin while throwing to blind Floyd and put him off balance, making it easier to land his looping hooks on Floyds head. Floyd had some clever moves on the inside as well but that crudeness Floyd just does not like at all. I shudder to think what Duran would have done to Floyd against the ropes. He would have been totally bamboozled by Durans faints and punch variety and would probably need organ transplants after the fight.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

edited


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Couldn't be arsed to stay up to watch the card. Will watch the Mayweather fight as it sounds entertaining.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good fight,had it 7-5 Mayweather and think the rematch will be entertaining but Floyd would get the win again.


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

Credit to Chino he gave It go but there was only one clear winner, I had Mayweather by 117-112 don't understand why post fight they was talk of a rematch yeah it was a competitive fight but there was a clear winner no matter what that judge who scored It a draw thought.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Teddy Atlas gave a great breakdown of why Floyd was struggling with maidana. It's on ESPN.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Really enjoyed that, that fucking idiot shouting "T B E" a million times while Floyd was getting introduced actually managed to wake me up a bit as I was dropping off until that annoying fucker started. Garcia has done some great work with Maidana, close but clear for Floyd though and not really interested in a rematch.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

As he's included in the thread,a word of praise for little Molina. Up against it in his last 2 fights against world class opposition,but never stopped trying in any round. Wish he'd battered Broner though. He's worse than Mayweather by a fair way.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

finished rewatched the fight

after round 5 imo floyd won every round other than the 11th that i had a draw. he also won round 2. round 4 was very close but i gave it to maidana

116-113 floyd. close fight but he won. closest i could see people have it is a draw tbh

no way maidana won

also please guys go back and watch round 2, cant believe some of you are giving it to maidana


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

So far got it 4-1 Maidana after 5. 

Floyd knocked out of rhythm like Broner was in December from early. He's struggling to time Maidana who's boxing with Mayweather well and then pushing the action with sporadic bursts. The bursts have quality as well. He doesn't give much away and then explodes and punches through the ranges whilst closing the leverage on Floyd's counters. Floyd control the 30 second slots but then Maidana has the other 30 seconds and they're so far the more hurtful and effective punches. The body language thus far for me is Floyd looking ruffled whilst Maidana is showing signs of tiring but he's happy he knows he's doing bloody well and it's his type of fight. 

Floyd's caught in two minds. Far more effective when walking Maidana down and leading with punches but it's natural to him to do that he's always thinking defense first like Atlas mentioned and Merchant said about Dawson it's their first thought. Maidana's being effective due to the angle of his punches as well his stance when in mid range where he's dropping over and getting low and side on and rising back with right hand (looping). 

Think Floyd's inside work is classy at times but he's not doing enough of it. But this could be the work that changes the fight. Marcos lands 2-3 head shots but Floyd sneaks a right uppercut into middrift. Money in the bank...

Onto Round 6..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

4-3 Maidana after 7..

Maidana's activity drops, Floyd's goes up. Floyd becomes more aggressive with leads and counters. Maidana's feet have slowed, he's now stationary. Floyd opening up with 3's and 4's. Now Floyd becomes the ring general for the first time in the fight IMO he looks in full control of proceedings..

Taking over.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I wasn't too surprised by the success Maidana had, just the regularity of it. A few weeks ago, I posted:



Jack said:


> The way Maidana throws the right hand might give him a bit of success. Unlike guys who throw a straight shot, like Cotto recently, Maidana's comes over in an arch, almost comparably to Marciano's best shot and against Floyd's tight defence, he might be able to have a bit of success with it coming over Mayweather's shoulder. It's very much a long shot but Maidana's technique, which has been criticised in the past, could be a flaw which works for him.


In the first round, I thought that point came true but what surprised me was how Maidana was able to continue to apply the pressure and Mayweather's inability to adapt until Maidana started tiring. Maidana's unorthodox style was always going to be an issue against Mayweather, who prefers to fight better technicians, so even though he had to take plenty of shots, Mayweather showed resilience of a great champion that he hasn't needed to show since the Castillo fights. I'm not a Mayweather fan but whilst it wasn't a shut out, it was a very good performance for different reasons.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

5-4 Floyd after 9. 

Vintage stuff from Floyd. He's bit the bullet and started to take it to Maidana who's tired and now not able to launch the same intensity into his attacks. 

The vital part of why he won this fight is he's stepping around not back. That's the game changer..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

7-5 Floyd for me. 

Adjustments: Stepping round, Stepping forward, Leading off, Uppercut and Hooks along with Jab to body. Holding to nullify Maidana. 

Maidana can be immensely proud of his effort. TBH people will go on about his raw style and qualities but i actually think that was a mightly impressive technical and tactical display from a guy like him. He held his shots at times, he found range well. Set a few attacks up off the jab. 

Garcia for the stick i've given him has done a fine job with Chino. 

The abortion of the twins must be on his mind but no excuses i think Maidana's a issue for these type of fighters if they allow him to come forward. Difference between May and Broner is the ability to adapt and dig in. That's why Floyd's a A+ and others are just straight A's.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Khan fight was frustrating as fuck, he should have been penalised much earlier for the excessive holding. I don't blame Khan but the refereeing was shameful imo.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Khan fight was frustrating as fuck, he should have been penalised much earlier for the excessive holding. I don't blame Khan but the refereeing was shameful imo.


Why do referees struggle so much to stop holding? Even in the main event, between Floyd's grabbing and Maidana's flagrant fouls, I was wondering whether I was watching boxing or some maul.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> 7-5 Floyd for me.
> 
> Adjustments: Stepping round, Stepping forward, Leading off, Uppercut and Hooks along with Jab to body. Holding to nullify Maidana.
> 
> ...


Good post mate.

Maidana isn't some face first brawler as some like to believe.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Why do referees struggle so much to stop holding? Even in the main event, between Floyd's grabbing and Maidana's flagrant fouls, I was wondering whether I was watching boxing or some maul.


Definitely - referees need be held to account. Their decisions across fights should be scutinised for consistency and only the best referees should be allowed to officiate the major fights. I expected better from Bayless tbh.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Definitely - referees need be held to account. Their decisions across fights should be scutinised for consistency and only the best referees should be allowed to officiate the major fights. I expected better from Bayless tbh.


Racist, all look the same do they? :nono


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Khan fight was frustrating as fuck, he should have been penalised much earlier for the excessive holding. I don't blame Khan but the refereeing was shameful imo.


Yeah, I agree. He was constantly walking into clinches, just like Wlad does, and it's illegal. As Malignaggi said on commentary, by allowing Khan to do that, referees are making sure he only fights where he's comfortable and isn't made to fight on the inside, which suits opponents more because Khan is awful on the inside. It's exactly the same as Wlad. He is brilliant on the outside but on the inside, useless, yet referees allow him to cheat in a way which means he never has to fight on the inside, so any opponent is at a huge disadvantage. The typical response is a flippant "oh well, fighters should be better on the outside then", like that excuses cheating but it doesn't. The boxers trying to work on the inside are working within the rules so why should they be punished by poor officiating, whilst fighters who cheat are allowed to get away with it?

It's completely wrong and unfair on fighters like Collazo. He'd have lost anyway but for him to be at such a disadvantage because the referee wasn't firm enough is wrong. Him getting a point took before Khan was laughable.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Racist, all look the same do they? :nono


:lol: My mistake. Bayless wasn't great in the Broner fight either though.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> Yeah, I agree. He was constantly walking into clinches, just like Wlad does, and it's illegal. As Malignaggi said on commentary, by allowing Khan to do that, referees are making sure he only fights where he's comfortable and isn't made to fight on the inside, which suits opponents more because Khan is awful on the inside. It's exactly the same as Wlad. He is brilliant on the outside but on the inside, useless, yet referees allow him to cheat in a way which means he never has to fight on the inside, so any opponent is at a huge disadvantage. The typical response is a flippant "oh well, fighters should be better on the outside then", like that excuses cheating but it doesn't. The boxers trying to work on the inside are working within the rules so why should they be punished by poor officiating, whilst fighters who cheat are allowed to get away with it?
> 
> It's completely wrong and unfair on fighters like Collazo. He'd have lost anyway but for him to be at such a disadvantage because the referee wasn't firm enough is wrong. Him getting a point took before Khan was laughable.


I agree.
Khan was like Ruiz 2.0 there. What was Calazzo supposed to do? He couldnt win against Khan with this ref because he only can beat Khan on the inside and on the inside Khan avoided the fight using illegal tactics.

I still think Khan gets knocked out on world level. Only matter of time until it happens again.

BUT Khan is a GBP fighter. So he had the (big) advantage.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> :lol: My mistake. Bayless wasn't great in the Broner fight either though.


:lol: only joshin' :good it's endemic across the top of the sport, referees dint want to take points in big fights for some reason, but if they are firm it works. Maidana's low blows disappeared after he was given a stern final warning but it was way too late.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

JamieC said:


> :lol: only joshin' :good it's endemic across the top of the sport, referees dint want to take points in big fights for some reason, but if they are firm it works. Maidana's low blows disappeared after he was given a stern final warning but it was way too late.


:smile Tactical holding is probably my biggest issue with boxing - drives me nuts.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> :smile Tactical holding is probably my biggest issue with boxing - drives me nuts.


No ref wants to make the call with it though, the officiating in the sport is more of a problem than the politics imo, at least the politics doesn't put casual fans off watching it. Whereas allowing Wlad to clinch his way to victory does


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Had it 115-113 Floyd.

Enjoyed the fight but have no desire to see the rematch.

Maidana should get another high profile fight, whether that be Garcia, Matthysse, Khan or Broner, if he wins that decisively then maybe fight Floyd again.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Floyd couldn't stay off the ropes and had little answer when Maidana rushed him. The 18 lb weight advantage showed up nicely for Maidana....and he still clearly lost.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Why do referees struggle so much to stop holding? Even in the main event, between Floyd's grabbing and Maidana's flagrant fouls, I was wondering whether I was watching boxing or some maul.


It would be a bit like the refs in football giving a yellow card to every players that talks shit to the ref and tussles at corner. You would have no players left after 60 minutes.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Rob said:


> It would be a bit like the refs in football giving a yellow card to every players that talks shit to the ref and tussles at corner. You would have no players left after 60 minutes.


If they penalised it more frequently fighters would soon get the message and adapt their behaviour accordingly. Suppose it was headbutts or low blows, would it still be ok because it was common practice? i don't buy that argument at all.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> It would be a bit like the refs in football giving a yellow card to every players that talks shit to the ref and tussles at corner. You would have no players left after 60 minutes.


Are you making an effort to talk nonsense this weekend? This is such a bizarre response.



kingcobra said:


> If they penalised it more frequently fighters would soon get the message and adapt their behaviour accordingly. Suppose it was headbutts or low blows, would it still be ok because it was common practice? i don't buy that argument at all.


I agree. If fighters were penalised for fouling, whatever the foul is, then it would stop some of the worst behaviour. You don't have to disqualify a fighter for pushing or similar, but keep taking points off them. Same for holding.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> If they penalised it more frequently fighters would soon get the message and adapt their behaviour accordingly. Suppose it was headbutts or low blows, would it still be ok because it was common practice? i don't buy that argument at all.


Yeah, this is true. If Wlad had three points taken off him against Povetkin and faced a DQ, would he do the same thing in his next fight? Probably not. If referees treat cheating harshly, it will disappear just like diving would in football if those players were given a two game ban or something.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Love listening to Teddy. Heard he's ESPN thoughts earlier but this is longer and better. Could listen to him all day..


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Are you making an effort to talk nonsense this weekend? This is such a bizarre response.


If last night upon the first 3 ilegal clinches Khan was warned, and then at the 4th had a point taken, then at the 5th had 2 points taken, then on the 6th been DQd that would be following the rules.

If you did this with every fight how many would finish by DQ?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> If last night upon the first 3 ilegal clinches Khan was warned, and then at the 4th had a point taken, then at the 5th had 2 points taken, then on the 6th been DQd that would be following the rules.
> 
> If you did this with every fight how many would finish by DQ?


This is surreal... what are you talking about?

The point of punishing Khan for it earlier is it would dissuade him from the later fouls. If he kept fouling then he deserves disqualification.

Soon as Khan lost the point, he held less.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

It's a bit rich,the criticism of khans spoiling.

For years we have seen the likes of Andre ward and bernard Hopkins do it yet they are lauded as using their great ring iq and generalship,khan boxes smart for once and everybody complains.

I hope he continues in This fashion to be honest.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

One to watch said:


> It's a bit rich,the criticism of khans spoiling.
> 
> For years we have seen the likes of Andre ward and bernard Hopkins do it yet they are lauded as using their great ring iq and generalship,khan boxes smart for once and everybody complains.
> 
> I hope he continues in This fashion to be honest.


I'm not impressed when anyone does it to excess. I'm not singling out Khan though, he'll do what he can get away with like anyone else. I'm criticising the tacit acceptance of tactical holding when it's quite clearly illegal.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

One to watch said:


> It's a bit rich,the criticism of khans spoiling.
> 
> For years we have seen the likes of Andre ward and bernard Hopkins do it yet they are lauded as using their great ring iq and generalship,khan boxes smart for once and everybody complains.
> 
> I hope he continues in This fashion to be honest.


Honestly sometimes, I don't even think he's aware of it. He got warned a million times for pushing against Peterson and he still did, and still does it to this day because its effetive, and he constantly holds the head down. He has no inside game, and the low blow was retaliation, but I think the referees can be really harsh on him. But these fighters seem to do the same thing everytime when Khan gets hurt, they barrel inside and try to whack away and allow Khan to recover and do that. They'd be better off being patient and selecting their punches hwen he's hurt, because he starts spinning around the ring like a top, and Khan has often got tired through doing that.

One thing is shockingly apparent is that Khan does not and will not plant his feet, it's gotten worse since Hunter. Roach taught him how to do that but he's running around the ring throwing the same left straight combinations over and over again, no body work, no uppercuts, and he's not applying his shots correctly and he also doesn't have an inside game to calm it down. A more patient fighter will stand up to him, because you don't even have to be worried about his offense most of the time because while it's fast, there's no real power to it. Collazo dropped his hands for most of the fight, his issue was his punch selection was fairly rubbish and kept trying to fight on the inside with him. If it's going to be an inside fight, it's going to be a dirty fight but Maidana showed excellently how to fight on the inside with Khan, Khan won that fight on his excellent offensive output (something that he seems to be losing) when they were broken up. You don't just throw a low blow and think that's gonna achieve anything, I mean I can understand why because it's frustrating when Khan holds your head down but you've got to be able to deal with that or just go for the DQ. But I think the better strategy to hit him is when you're coming in, not when you're inside. You don't ever have to keep up with Khan's output or outwork him, he'll tire himself out. You just need to keep enough pressure on him for him to burn himself out, not go toe to toe or work on the inside unless you're letting him come to you or you have the patience and technique to do it properly.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> I'm not impressed when anyone does it to excess. I'm not singling out Khan though, he'll do what he can get away with like anyone else. I'm criticising the tacit acceptance of tactical holding when it's quite clearly illegal.


I get that mate.

It is so frustrating to watch when a fighters work is nullified by holding,maidana showed that you can work through it by bending the rules yourself,Devon Alexander,Hopkins and Wladimr are terrible at it.ricky hatton was guilty of it later in his career and khan has always pushed away and down as shown in the Peterson fight.

I don't mind a fighter trying to hold when hurt as it is understandable but as a tactic like Amir was doing then it can ruin a fights flow.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I get that mate.
> 
> It is so frustrating to watch when a fighters work is nullified by holding,maidana showed that you can work through it by bending the rules yourself,Devon Alexander,Hopkins and Wladimr are terrible at it.ricky hatton was guilty of it later in his career and khan has always pushed away and down as shown in the Peterson fight.
> 
> I don't mind a fighter trying to hold when hurt as it is understandable but as a tactic like Amir was doing then it can ruin a fights flow.


Mayweather too. imo TBE shouldn't need to hold so much on the inside :conf


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> This is surreal... what are you talking about?
> 
> The point of punishing Khan for it earlier is it would dissuade him from the later fouls. If he kept fouling then he deserves disqualification.
> 
> Soon as Khan lost the point, he held less.


Whatever DF. No point bothering with you.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Whatever DF. No point bothering with you.


you could just concede your original point is silly. which it is.


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Love listening to Teddy. Heard he's ESPN thoughts earlier but this is longer and better. Could listen to him all day..


Thanks for this. Excellent analysis from Atlas.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Like many have mentioned already, holding has been a problem for a while now and refs don't do anything about it. Khan should definitely use it in future fights as a tactic.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Like many have mentioned already, holding has been a problem for a while now and refs don't do anything about it. Khan should definitely use it in future fights as a tactic.


:amir


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> :amir


:lol: He should make that face while holding.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Smooth said:


> :lol: He should make that face while holding.


That face alone deserves a point deduction :deal


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Had it 116-112 Floyd. Not as close as some thought it was IMO.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

116-112 to Floyd Mayweather


----------

